# Muere Verónica Forqué



## LuisZarzal (13 Dic 2021)

Hallan muerta a Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid


El cuerpo sin vida de la actriz Verónica Forqué, de 66 años, ha sido hallado esta mañana en su casa de Madrid, en la calle Víctor de la Serna, por los servicios de urgencia...




www.elmundo.es








> El cuerpo sin vida de la actriz Verónica Forqué ha sido hallado esta mañana en su casa de Madrid, en la calle Víctor de la Serna, por los servicios de urgencia del Summa 112, que no han podido hacer nada por su vida, según ha podido confirmar EL MUNDO.
> 
> La intérprete, que había protagonizado en los últimos tiempos el programa de telerrealidad 'Masterchef Celebrity, había hablado en numerosas ocasiones de las depresiones que había padecido. Forqué abandonó la pasada edición de Masterchef precisamente por problemas de este tipo.




De momento hay muy poca información


----------



## Petruska (13 Dic 2021)

No lo puedo creer. Dios mío.


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Dic 2021)

Vacuñada.........

Sigue la reestructuracion demografica Agenda 2030.


----------



## Wasi (13 Dic 2021)

Repentinamente me alegra


----------



## Ramon Flores (13 Dic 2021)

porqué


----------



## fenderman (13 Dic 2021)

wenooooo, me parece a mi que no ha sido por tomarse poleomentas.


----------



## noseyo (13 Dic 2021)

Forque pasan estas cosas forque


----------



## Viviendo Digno (13 Dic 2021)

Otra cosa no, pero pinta que la repentinitis es democrática de cojones.


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Dic 2021)

Joder, están cayendo como moscas por motivos repentinos.


----------



## urano (13 Dic 2021)

. Que estercolero de foro .....vírgenes comedoritos.


----------



## Dr Polux (13 Dic 2021)

Los brazos los tenia un poco negros no? problemas de circulacion?


----------



## Fargo (13 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Joder, están cayendo como moscas por motivos repentinos.


----------



## nexxus (13 Dic 2021)

Probable progre comunista culpable de infinitas muertes, ruinas, dictadura y sufrimientos en este país.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Dic 2021)

Petruska dijo:


> No lo puedo creer. Dios mío.



La verdad es que la pobre estaba mentalmente desencuadrada, daba pena oírla. Casi que todo el mundo se imaginaba lo que haya podido suceder.

En fin, DEP.


----------



## ciberobrero (13 Dic 2021)

fenderman dijo:


> wenooooo, me parece a mi que no ha sido por tomarse poleomentas.




Según la prensa, quizá


----------



## jaimegvr (13 Dic 2021)

esta vacuna arnM es evidentemente un liquidador de personas DEBILES, es un rematador.


----------



## rayban00 (13 Dic 2021)

¿Cuánta gente famosa ha muerto este año y lo más importante: mueren tantas en años anteriores?

Así de memoria: Rafaela Carrá, Almudena Grandes, Veronica Forqué


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Dic 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> La verdad es que la pobre estaba mentalmente desencuadrada, daba pena oírla. Casi que todo el mundo se imaginaba lo que haya podido suceder.
> 
> En fine, DEP.



Sí, recuerdo alguna entrevista que oí por accidente. Me dio la impresión de que estaba muy mal de la olla.

Es lo que tiene trabajar con y para gente mentalmente desequilibrada.


----------



## mondeja (13 Dic 2021)

El poleomenta es extremadamente peligroso, al loro.


----------



## Casino (13 Dic 2021)

la repentinitis parece peor que el covid, no te da tiempo a llamar a emergencias siquiera


----------



## ganado (13 Dic 2021)

me la suda


----------



## Redwill (13 Dic 2021)

Ahora la hija a heredar la fortuna y a aumentar su locura por unos cuantos multiplos


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Dic 2021)

Suicidio blanco y en botella. Hace dos días se entregaron los Premios Forqué (en honor a su padre) y abandonó hace poco un programa de televisión por depresión. Temo que la hija vaya por el mismo camino.


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente famosa ha muerto este año y lo más importante: mueren tantas en años anteriores?
> 
> Así de memoria: Rafaela Carrá, Almudena Grandes, Veronica Forqué



Bueno, Almudena Grandes creo que palmó de cáncer. No está en las filas de la repentinitis.


----------



## Euron G. (13 Dic 2021)

Entre vacuñados y suicidados el panorama es verdaderamente desolador.


----------



## daniguzmán (13 Dic 2021)

66 años.


----------



## acitisuJ (13 Dic 2021)

Me encantaba su voz. DEP.

Sospecho que se ha suicidado, ya que sufría de depresión desde hace mucho tiempo y abandonó un programa de TV por su depresión.


----------



## rayban00 (13 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Bueno, Almudena Grandes creo que palmó de cáncer. No está en las filas de la repentinitis.



He visto casos de que el tumor que estaba estable o no avanzaba y es ponerte la vacuna y empezar a joderte y la palmas 

¿Has muerto de cáncer o la vacuna te remató y te acortó el tiempo de vida?


----------



## Rodal (13 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Me encantaba su voz. DEP.
> 
> Sospecho que se ha suicidado, ya que sufría de depresión desde hace mucho tiempo y abandonó un programa de TV por su depresión.



Sobre todo en el doblaje de El Resplandor


----------



## revisa esos digitos (13 Dic 2021)

Hace unas semanas la tuvieron que echar de Masterchef porque no estaba muy cuerda ésta señora, hacía cosas extrañisimas.
No se si estaba emponzoñada, era bastante hippie/new age la tipa.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2021)

*"Ahora, pocas semanas después, ha fallecido en su casa en circunstancias no aclaradas"*

Repentino la habrá visitado?


----------



## rayban00 (13 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Me encantaba su voz. DEP.
> 
> Sospecho que se ha suicidado, ya que sufría de depresión desde hace mucho tiempo y abandonó un programa de TV por su depresión.



A mi me gustaba mucho.

Siempre hacía papel de pava, muy graciosa.


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> He visto casos de que el tumor que estaba estable o no avanzaba y es ponerte la vacuna y empezar a joderte y la palmas
> 
> ¿Has muerto de cáncer o la vacuna te remató y te acortó el tiempo de vida?



Hombre, estoy de acuerdo en que el cáncer no necesariamente excluye la repentinitis. Pero con repentinits o no, el cáncer suele matar, y mucho.


----------



## zirick (13 Dic 2021)

La vacuna es efectiva


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Dic 2021)

revisa esos digitos dijo:


> Hace unas semanas la tuvieron que echar de Masterchef porque no estaba muy cuerda ésta señora, hacía cosas extrañisimas.
> No se si estaba emponzoñada, era bastante hippie/new age la tipa.



Ya digo, como una regadera.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2021)

DEP

buenas berzas trae su hija


----------



## bladu (13 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente famosa ha muerto este año y lo más importante: mueren tantas en años anteriores?
> 
> Así de memoria: Rafaela Carrá, Almudena Grandes, Veronica Forqué




Tome asiento en este hilo






Famosos que fallecen o quedan graves tras la vacuna. Se suelen silenciar por los medios.


Juan Carlos Caballero, sufrió un paro cardiaco y murió. Muere de forma inesperada el hermano del alcalde de Vigo, Abel Caballero https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/muere-de-forma-inesperada-el-hermano-del-alcalde-de-vigo-abel-caballero.1662865/...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

No podrá volver a mover el culo con su hija chortina


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680



Eso es una muñeca de latex ¿no?


----------



## Veloc (13 Dic 2021)

Pobrecilla. Que descanse en paz!


----------



## Vibrador letal (13 Dic 2021)

Otra artista progre inteligente se nos va,maravillosa actriz,mejor persona,todo el mundo la queria y yo no se ya lo que decir mas


----------



## Kursk (13 Dic 2021)

acitisuJ dijo:


> Me encantaba su voz. DEP.
> 
> Sospecho que se ha suicidado, ya que sufría de depresión desde hace mucho tiempo y abandonó un programa de TV por su depresión.



Sobre todo en el inolvidable doblaje del resplandor que arruinó la película para los que tuvimos que oírla.


Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Linsecte2000 (13 Dic 2021)

Dep.


----------



## uberales (13 Dic 2021)

Dep. Pobre mujer. A esta mujer le han destrozado mentalmente desde la izquierda con tanta chorrada. Me da mucha pena.


----------



## amigos895 (13 Dic 2021)

A los 66 años


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2021)

Suicidio según CAdena SEr Hallan muerta a la actriz Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2021)

Suicidio según Cadena SER Hallan muerta a la actriz Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid

@calopez ¿Qué coño pasa ahora que se triplican los mensajes?


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680



Joder que buena hembra.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680



Hija o hijo?


----------



## Dj Puesto (13 Dic 2021)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Otra cosa no, pero pinta que la repentinitis es democrática de cojones.



Así gente ee derechas no parece que estén cayendo muchos lo que viene a demostrar que llevan perfil bajo y no han ido al chute, ojo que conozco gente de auténtica extrema derecha chutada. 

Pero los del soe si pedro lo dice se tiran por un puente y mira el resultado


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Eso es una muñeca de latex ¿no?



No se qué se habrá hecho en la cara, parece Chuky,

pero las berzas son naturales, sale siempre en bolas en sus performances, y en cortos/pelis.


----------



## Ignadaptado (13 Dic 2021)

Wasi dijo:


> Repentinamente me alegra



Al ignore, hijo de puta.

Descanse en paz.


----------



## tovarovsky (13 Dic 2021)

AYYYYYY DIOM MIOOO!! AKI SE ABIENE ARGO MUNGORDO MUNGORDO!! AYYY POLAGLORIA DE DIOOOO!!!! SUMBADARNO A TOOS EL PERREKE VIRICO


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> Hija o hijo?



Hija, pero sí que parece un travelo,

no entiendo porqué mujeres que nacieron guapas se hacen mierda el careto.


----------



## EL BRAYAN (13 Dic 2021)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Hallan muerta a Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid
> 
> 
> El cuerpo sin vida de la actriz Verónica Forqué, de 66 años, ha sido hallado esta mañana en su casa de Madrid, en la calle Víctor de la Serna, por los servicios de urgencia...
> ...



Otra inmunizada. El suero,funciona.


----------



## HARLEY66 (13 Dic 2021)

EL BRAYAN dijo:


> Otra inmunizada. El suero,funciona.



El suero no sé, pero dicen que iba de pastillas hasta las trancas


----------



## 917 (13 Dic 2021)

nexxus dijo:


> Probable progre comunista culpable de infinitas muertes, ruinas, dictadura y sufrimientos en este país.



Eres un absoluto imbecil, un enfermo del odio.
Que revientes.


----------



## Corvo de Xallas (13 Dic 2021)

En la telegaita hablan de suicidio....


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2021)

Hombre, yo creo que las burlas constantes y la estupidez de los millenials en redes sociales creo que es lo que terminó por destrozar su autoestima.


----------



## Lester_33 (13 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente famosa ha muerto este año y lo más importante: mueren tantas en años anteriores?
> 
> Así de memoria: Rafaela Carrá, Almudena Grandes, Veronica Forqué



... La Bardem... que según su hijo estaba ”estupenda” después de haberse ”vacunado” ... justo un mes antes de emprender su viaje sin retorno.


----------



## Visilleras (13 Dic 2021)

Corvo de Xallas dijo:


> En la telegaita hablan de suicidio....



La Policía Nacional ha hallado en su domicilio de Madrid el cadáver de la actriz Verónica Forqué,* que se ha quitado la vida, *según informan fuentes policiales. Los agentes recibieron un aviso y cuando los sanitarios llegaron solo pudieron confirmar el fallecimiento de la actriz de 66 años, uno de los rostros más populares y queridos del cine español. 

Fuente: Hallan muerta a la actriz Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid


----------



## EL BRAYAN (13 Dic 2021)

HARLEY66 dijo:


> El suero no sé, pero dicen que iba de pastillas hasta las trancas



Puede ser. Pero tampoco sería raro que empezasen a modular los mensajes de las muertes y sus causas ,antes de que mucha gente se empiece a dar cuenta de estas “ casualidades “. Preveo ola de suicidios y pastillas ,además de la ya conocida “ repentinitis cardiaca “.


----------



## foreromatic2000 (13 Dic 2021)

Bueno, ya lo ha confirmado la SER, pero vamos, que si la noticia inicial ya hacía hincapié en el hecho de que Verónica Forqué padecía problemas de depresión, uno ya podía esperarse la causa. Bueno, cualquiera que no esté cegado por unas ansias locas de que cualquier muerte pueda achacarse a la vacuna del COVID.

En fin, descanse en paz.


----------



## Borjamari (13 Dic 2021)

Buena L se está pinchando.


----------



## tmoliterno (13 Dic 2021)

¿Y Echenique para cuándo?


----------



## Ardafilo (13 Dic 2021)

Ya había hablado de su depresión. A ver si sacan una vacuna contra eso.









Verónica Forqué habla sin tapujos de la depresión que sufrió antes de participar en 'La que se avecina'


Junto a Xuso Jones, la actriz madrileña ha participado en el programa 'Entre ovejas' y ha dado cuenta de uno de los momentos más difíciles de su vida




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No se qué se habrá hecho en la cara, parece Chuky,
> 
> pero las berzas son naturales, sale siempre en bolas en sus performances, y en cortos/pelis.



No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso



















Esas deben ser de cirugía reciente y sin edición ni control de la luz.


----------



## Desencantado (13 Dic 2021)

La han encontrado en el suelo de su casa, supuestamente en el baño que compartía con la añorada Eli Rodríguez.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2021)

claro no se habra puesto la 3 dosis de la pifizzer y ha pillado el virus


----------



## Dan Daly (13 Dic 2021)

Hace muchos años que andaba de sectas, orientalismos, milagros y rollos muy raros. Siempre parecía como locoide.

En fin, DEP.


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Dic 2021)

Para los que habláis de lo follable que está la hija, siento joderos pero está polioperada y sin maquillaje y photoshop roza la aberración.

*NSFW*



Spoiler


----------



## Höft (13 Dic 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 868690
> 
> 
> Buena L se está pinchando.



Que coño es esto? Su hija?


----------



## nexxus (13 Dic 2021)

917 dijo:


> Eres un absoluto imbecil, un enfermo del odio.
> Que revientes.



Ojalá te mueras tú comunista asesino criminal malparido hijo de satanás.


----------



## RayoSombrio (13 Dic 2021)

Forqueeeeee


----------



## Play_91 (13 Dic 2021)

¿Otra vacuñada?


----------



## Narbaiza (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> Ver archivo adjunto 868692
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> ...


----------



## nexxus (13 Dic 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 868690
> 
> 
> Buena L se está pinchando.



¿La madre fotografiando a su propia hija que hace porno asqueroso?

Joderrrrrr.... los rojos son la mayor gentuza que ha parido el universo.


----------



## 917 (13 Dic 2021)

nexxus dijo:


> Ojalá te mueras tú comunista asesino criminal malparido hijo de satanás.



Sigue odiando. Te reventará el páncreas.


----------



## Gubelkian (13 Dic 2021)

Por lo expuesto en el hilo dudo que pueda o deba de computarse como repentinitis.

Lo digo porque, si bien las vacunas pueden provocar jamacucos, no creo que hyan sido testados sus efectos en combinación de opiáceos, alcaloides y otros estupefacientes consumidos todos a la vez.


----------



## mateww (13 Dic 2021)

Federico calienta que sales


----------



## nexxus (13 Dic 2021)

917 dijo:


> Sigue odiando. Te reventará el páncreas.



Cállate y lárgate de aquí hijo de la grandísima puta rojo de mierda, te reventaba a hostias puto criminal.


----------



## Octubrista (13 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Para los que habláis de lo follable que está la hija, siento joderos pero está polioperada y sin maquillaje y photoshop roza la aberración.
> 
> *NSFW*
> 
> ...



La liberación de la mujer... para todo esto.


----------



## Borjamari (13 Dic 2021)

Visilleras dijo:


> La Policía Nacional ha hallado en su domicilio de Madrid el cadáver de la actriz Verónica Forqué,* que se ha quitado la vida, *según informan fuentes policiales. Los agentes recibieron un aviso y cuando los sanitarios llegaron solo pudieron confirmar el fallecimiento de la actriz de 66 años, uno de los rostros más populares y queridos del cine español.
> 
> Fuente: Hallan muerta a la actriz Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid



No dice la SER que se haya suicidado con 3 pares de calzoncillos?


----------



## Sr. Chinarro (13 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente famosa ha muerto este año y lo más importante: mueren tantas en años anteriores?
> 
> Así de memoria: Rafaela Carrá, Almudena Grandes, Veronica Forqué



Jordi Revellón.
Mila Ximenez
Manolo Santana.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (13 Dic 2021)

Los vegetarianos y veganos no ingieren vitamina B12 que es fundamental para el funcionamiento del cerebro.

Si encima no se suplementan blanco y en botella.

Al fin y al cabo la tía era simpática, en la serie "Pepa y Pepe" lo bordaba.

DEP

P.D: Alegrarse por lo muerte de un rojo o un facha solo por ser rojo o facha es una bestialidad digna de un paleto supremo. Muchos no habeis aprendido nada de vuestros abuelos , pedazo de anormales.


----------



## WasP (13 Dic 2021)

A ver... sé que hay precedentes y ánimo para imputarlo a la vacuna... pero es que esta señora, que personalmente me encantaba, estaba mayor y algo estropeadilla ya. O sea, la posibilidad de muerte natural o suicidio es real. También de que sea por la vacuna. Pero eso de ver conspiración en todos lados de forma automática es "ligeramente" paranoico.

DEP, fue una buena actriz.


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (13 Dic 2021)

No veo nada de tele, pero si se comentaba que en Máster Chef se la veía ya mal.
Si llevaba una mala temporada y encima tenía depresión pues al final se habrá rendido. 
Cuando he visto el titulo del hilo pensaba que era una troleada.


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> Ver archivo adjunto 868692
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> ...



Yo la recordaba así, la vi en un corto de más chortina,
pero tienes razón, ha pasado por el taller, es evidente.
(Cara y tetas)
Ver archivo adjunto 868714


----------



## Marco Porcio (13 Dic 2021)

Caída domestica?


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Dic 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> La liberación de la mujer... para todo esto.



La libertad llevada hasta las últimas consecuencias, el problema viene cuando nos dicen que esto es lo normal o se glorifica. La hija es carne de suicidio.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo la recordaba así, la vi en un corto de más chortina,
> pero tienes razón, ha pasado por el taller, es evidente.
> (Cara y tetas)
> Ver archivo adjunto 868714



Fotochop en las performance a mi también me la ha colado, pero me la seguiría bombeando igual


----------



## skinnyemail (13 Dic 2021)

Ahora la prensa tiene el dilema de decir si se ha suicidado o ha muerto de " causas naturales"

Ya sabemos que a este Gobierno el suicidio no le gusta

Todo el mundo es feliz en Españalandia


----------



## ChortinaPizpireta (13 Dic 2021)

No se si cortarme las venas... o dejármelas largas!!

Claro si juntas marihuana con esquizofrenia.. es lo que pasa


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Yo la recordaba así, la vi en un corto de más chortina,
> pero tienes razón, ha pasado por el taller, es evidente.
> (Cara y tetas)
> Ver archivo adjunto 868714



Menudo destrozo se ha hecho, joder. Con esas berzas tienes la vida resuelta pero la niña decidió mutar. Ya hay que ser subnormal...


----------



## CANCERVERO (13 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Joder, están cayendo como moscas por motivos repentinos.



Ni estan todos los que son, ni son todos los que estan-


----------



## nexxus (13 Dic 2021)

La alucinante degeneración de los rojos. Esta gente no merece la vida.


----------



## nexxus (13 Dic 2021)

Y se llama Virgen Maria en Instagram la hija de puta. Joder qué gentuza. No tiene cojones de insultar a los moros, eso no.


----------



## rayban00 (13 Dic 2021)

Gubelkian dijo:


> Hombre, estoy de acuerdo en que el cáncer no necesariamente excluye la repentinitis. Pero con repentinits o no, el cáncer suele matar, y mucho.



Ya, vi una historia de una chica, que su madre tenía un pequeño lunar y se lo iban a quitar, pues tenía células malignas.

Fue ponerse la vacuna y parecía que se había metido un chute de hormona de crecimiento. Le han dejado una cicatriz que le coge toda la cara.


----------



## WasP (13 Dic 2021)

Nos hacemos mayores... la vida son dos dias, era verdad.



Spoiler: Tu supiste describirlo mejor que nadie...



Que la vida iba en serio
uno lo empieza a comprender más tarde
–como todos los jóvenes, yo vine
a llevarme la vida por delante.

Dejar huella quería
y marcharme entre aplausos
–envejecer, morir, eran tan solo
las dimensiones del teatro.

Pero ha pasado el tiempo
y la verdad desagradable asoma:
envejecer, morir,
es el único argumento de la obra.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Menudo destrozo se ha hecho, joder. Con esas berzas tienes la vida resuelta pero la niña decidió mutar. Ya hay que ser subnormal...



A ver... Habría que ver si era auténtica antes, me creo nada ya


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> Ver archivo adjunto 868692
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> ...



joder que puto horror.
Cara derroida nivel Chucky.
Tetas que parecen 2 pegotes de plastilina
Tattoos
Madre que te saca fotos en plan pvta


Menuda joyita...


----------



## supercuernos (13 Dic 2021)

Estaba como una chota...muy inestable mentalmente, una personalidad extraña y agresiva. El programa masterchef hundio recientemente su imagen publica , seguramente, no pudo soportar las criticas, los actores tienen grandes y delicados egos.


----------



## jotace (13 Dic 2021)

Parece que la vacuna no va a ser, o suicidio o sobredosis...


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Dic 2021)

uberales dijo:


> Dep. Pobre mujer. A esta mujer le han destrozado mentalmente desde la izquierda con tanta chorrada. Me da mucha pena.



De la poca gente izquierdosa española que no me caía mal. No se le veía la maldad,la amargura, bilis que destila el 90% de los de su cuerda.


----------



## Ortegal (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> Ver archivo adjunto 868692
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> ...



Eso es lo que ella ha criado, está va por el camino


----------



## Ortegal (13 Dic 2021)

Sr. Chinarro dijo:


> Jordi Revellón.
> Mila Ximenez
> Manolo Santana.



falta la feminazi de Julia Otero


----------



## JuanKagamp (13 Dic 2021)

Joder, caso aislado, primera celebridad que no ha sido totalmente inmunizada. Pero bueno, disfruten el progresismo y la degeneracion de los rojales, buen futuro le espera a la hija.


----------



## eltonelero (13 Dic 2021)

Ortegal dijo:


> falta la feminazi de Julia Otero



Joder no la menciones que me entra una erección de pensar en una noticia de defunción con ella como titular.

Sobre Forqué vivió de puta madre y la mejor fama en la época dorada de España (80s-2000s) asi que le ha aprovechado bien la vida.


----------



## sociedadponzi (13 Dic 2021)

bueno, esperemos que al menos se haya llevado su pauta completa


----------



## ako (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> Ver archivo adjunto 868692
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> ...



Bonitas fotos para renocer a la hija el tanatorio.


----------



## uberales (13 Dic 2021)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> De la poca gente izquierdosa española que no me caía mal. No se le veía la maldad,la amargura, bilis que destila el 90% de los de su cuerda.



A esta pobre mujer la han ido utilizando los de la ceja. Entre todas las chorradas que la han metido en la cabeza está todo lo del feminismo woke que decía los últimos meses. Que tiende a no ayudar a gente inestable mentalmente. La han utilizado y empujado al abismo. En fin dep. No creo que tuviera mucha conciencia ideológica.


----------



## Sir Connor (13 Dic 2021)

Suerte que nos quedan las tetas de su hija.....


----------



## kronopio (13 Dic 2021)

skinnyemail dijo:


> Ahora la prensa tiene el dilema de decir si se ha suicidado o ha muerto de " causas naturales"
> 
> Ya sabemos que a este Gobierno el suicidio no le gusta
> 
> Todo el mundo es feliz en Españalandia



Chesterton escribió que el pecado más grave era el suicidio.No interesa escarbar en las razones,es el gran tema tabú.

D.E.P

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680




Joder,se parece a Two Yupa.

Esta chavala está bastante mal de la pelota. Toda para vosotros.


----------



## dfeka (13 Dic 2021)

se veia venir
espero que no haya sufrido
dep


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Chesterton escribió que el pecado más grave era el suicidio.No interesa escarbar en las razones,es el gran tema tabú.
> 
> D.E.P
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Chesterton escribió muchas tonterías, siendo un pijo clase alta se vive bastante bien.

Dicho esto, si la hija quiere mamar rabo, estoy para consolarla, pero nada de follar que me da pereza.

Quedo a la espera.


----------



## perrosno (13 Dic 2021)

¿Repentinitis? Queremos de saber...........


----------



## Silvia Charo (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> A ver... Habría que ver si era auténtica antes, me creo nada ya



Pues lo parece, las cicatrices en la areola suelen ser bastante visibles y más siendo tan paliducha. Otra opción sería que se hubiera operado y la cicatriz estuviera bajo los pechos pero no me consta. En cualquier caso, se ha hecho un destrozo tetil partiendo de una base que ya quisieran muchas.


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Pues lo parece, las cicatrices en la areola suelen ser bastante visibles y más siendo tan paliducha. Otra opción sería que se hubiera operado y la cicatriz este bajo los pechos pero no me consta. En cualquier caso, se ha hecho un destrozo tetil partiendo de una base que ya quisieran muchas.



Si, pero seguramente tenga la cicatriz abajo, estos taraos pagan operaciones con 16 a sus hijos.


----------



## kronopio (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> Chesterton escribió muchas tonterías, siendo un pijo clase alta se vive bastante bien.
> 
> Dicho esto, si la hija quiere mamar rabo, estoy para consolarla, pero nada de follar que me da pereza.
> 
> Quedo a la espera.



Alguna soltaría pero en proporción a lo escrito menos que tú

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cuncas (13 Dic 2021)

Rodal dijo:


> Sobre todo en el doblaje de El Resplandor



La verdad es que es una pifia de doblaje pero al parecer la escogió el propio Kubrick para el doblaje, no por ella en especial, sino que era su costumbre escoger él mismo a los dobladores.


----------



## regüeltodeajetes (13 Dic 2021)

Qué tristeza. 
Lo siento mucho.
D.E.P.


----------



## Clavisto (13 Dic 2021)

Resulta extraño que desde el primer momento se informe de que ha sido un suicidio.


----------



## Torrelodones tócame los.. (13 Dic 2021)

repentinitis

eso le pasa por inyectarse solo 3 dosis de la vakuna milagrosa y no las 160291 dosis dichas por nuestros amados gobernantes que se preocupan por todos nosotros


----------



## Otrasvidas (13 Dic 2021)

uberales dijo:


> A esta pobre mujer la han ido utilizando los de la ceja. Entre todas las chorradas que la han metido en la cabeza está todo lo del feminismo woke que decía los últimos meses. Que tiende a no ayudar a gente inestable mentalmente. La han utilizado y empujado al abismo. En fin dep. No creo que tuviera mucha conciencia ideológica.



Y la plandemia,a gente de por sí muy vulnerable a nivel mental, no ha hecho más que darle el toque de gracia.


----------



## Malvender (13 Dic 2021)

Forero medio de burbuja.info celebrando la muerte de una persona 






DEP


----------



## Volvitо (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680



¿Qué cojones le pasa en los ojos?


----------



## sisar_vidal (13 Dic 2021)

kronopio dijo:


> Alguna soltaría pero en proporción a lo escrito menos que tú
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 6 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Sigues siendo un anormal.


Ánimo.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (13 Dic 2021)

Por lo visto se ha ahorcado. Ha debido de salir ya en algun medio.


----------



## Sonico (13 Dic 2021)

fenderman dijo:


> wenooooo, me parece a mi que no ha sido por tomarse poleomentas.



Ultimamente estaba mentalmente deteriorada. Daba pena verla.
¿Sólo yo la veía así?


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2021)

Verónica Forqué y la sexualidad desmadrada de su hija: María Forqué | JaqueMateAteos







www.jaquemateateos.com


----------



## coleccionador (13 Dic 2021)

DEP


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (13 Dic 2021)

Pobrecita, se la veía mal en la tele. Si alguien la hubiera querido, le tenía que haber quitado de la cabeza salir en Masterchef, cuando sales a la luz pública siempre va a haber críticas y haters por muy de bajo perfil que sean las apariciones. Hay que ser muy fuerte mentalmente, no todo el mundo vale. Si se encontraba mal, esto ha acabado de hundir su salud.


----------



## VOXero (13 Dic 2021)

Siempre esconden o maquillan los casos de suicidio y aquí abiertamente de mano y sin ninguna investigación ya lo pregonan. Sospechoso cuando menos. Haría falta saber si se suicidó con 2 o 3 dosis de veneno


----------



## Alan__ (13 Dic 2021)

Otra kakunada no podía de saberse


----------



## César Borgia (13 Dic 2021)

Con lo solidarios que son los del sector y las señales que dio de que no estaba bien.....

Ahora verás la de amigos y homenajes que le hacen..

DEP.


----------



## Le Truhan (13 Dic 2021)

Suicidio o kakuna?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Dic 2021)

nexxus dijo:


> ¿La madre fotografiando a su propia hija que hace porno asqueroso?
> 
> Joderrrrrr.... los rojos son la mayor gentuza que ha parido el universo.



Y se llama Virgen Maria  , tanto porro no podia traer nada bueno


----------



## VOXero (13 Dic 2021)

Le Truhan dijo:


> Suicidio o kakuna?



Cuál es la diferencia?


----------



## ULTRAPACO (13 Dic 2021)

WasP dijo:


> A ver... sé que hay precedentes y ánimo para imputarlo a la vacuna... pero es que esta señora, que personalmente me encantaba, estaba mayor y algo estropeadilla ya. O sea, la posibilidad de muerte natural o suicidio es real. También de que sea por la vacuna. Pero eso de ver conspiración en todos lados de forma automática es "ligeramente" paranoico.
> 
> *DEP, fue una buena actriz.*



Discrepo, era una petarda que hacia de si misma


----------



## BigJoe (13 Dic 2021)

En foroRafaPal dirán que ha sido por la vacuna.

En la vida real hacía mucho que había perdido el norte, en masterchef ya se le veía con comportamietnso erráticos y una sonrisa que no escondía sus pocas ganas de vivir.

Prefiero recordarla por series paquísimas que ahora solo el cariño y la nostalgia me hacen ve con simpatía.

Que Dios le acoja en su Gloria.


----------



## ATARAXIO (13 Dic 2021)

César Borgia dijo:


> Con lo solidarios que son los del sector y las señales que dio de que no estaba bien.....
> 
> Ahora verás la de amigos y homenajes que le hacen..
> 
> DEP.



La población española debe ser una de las pocas del mundo a las que han desprovisto completamente de cualquier forma de calmar su mente sea a través de las diferentes religiones o la sabiduría transmitida generación tras generación.

Nos ha quedado una población ignorante histrionica y degenerada


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (13 Dic 2021)

Todos vamos a morir. Y el mundo cada vez es más infernal. ¿ Quién sabe el sufrimiento de esta mujer?...


----------



## Anthony Quin (13 Dic 2021)

No sé tío, pero muchos de los que han trabajado con Almodóvar acaban en derroición, en particular ellas. Este tío derroye almas.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Dic 2021)

nexxus dijo:


> ¿La madre fotografiando a su propia hija que hace porno asqueroso?
> 
> Joderrrrrr.... los rojos son la mayor gentuza que ha parido el universo.



Pero eso es verdad?


----------



## BigJoe (13 Dic 2021)

Anthony Quin dijo:


> No sé tío, pero muchos de los que han trabajado con Almodóvar acaban en derroición, en particular ellas. Este tío derroye almas.



Quizá pueda ser que las personas con vena artística sean varias veces más proclives al suicidio. 









Gender and suicide risk among artists: a multivariate analysis - PubMed


Research on mental disorders among male artists has suggested that artists are at risk of suicide. However, given that men are higher in suicide risk than women, the presumed suicide risk of artists may be an artifact of sampling bias. A logistic regression analysis of data from 21 states finds...




pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov




.


----------



## Borjamari (13 Dic 2021)

Que plastas, que previsibles y que poca inteligencia demostrais los que toda muerte se la achacais a la vacuna. Sois igual de imbéciles que los covidiotas.


----------



## BigJoe (13 Dic 2021)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Pero eso es verdad?



Yo no tenía ni idea, no parece chopeado, si es así, esta señora ya había tocado fondo hace tiempo, lo único que estaba haciendo ultimamente era sobrevivir, no vivir. 

Yo espero que Dios la acoja y que ayude a su hija a cambiar.

Y qué rabia quienes aprovechan el día de su muerte para soltar toda su bilis sobre ella.


----------



## Rovusthiano (13 Dic 2021)

Suicidio por lo que parece. "Loh porritoh son muh güenoh, jijijaja".
Y no lo digo por ella, si no por la gentuza que va haciendo apología de la "droja" mientras jijean.
Hallan muerta en su casa a la actriz Verónica Forqué

*Hallan muerta en su casa a la actriz Verónica Forqué*

*La actriz se habría quitado la vida, según han confirmado fuentes de la investigación.*


----------



## Palimpsesto. (13 Dic 2021)

A mi me caía bien. De lo poco salvable de la farándula progre roja que a contribuido ha hundir España.


----------



## uberales (13 Dic 2021)

BigJoe dijo:


> En foroRafaPal dirán que ha sido por la vacuna.
> 
> En la vida real hacía mucho que había perdido el norte, en masterchef ya se le veía con comportamietnso erráticos y una sonrisa que no escondía sus pocas ganas de vivir.
> 
> ...



Pues sí. Pobrecilla.
De todas maneras qué gusto daba ver marcas en la tv en aquella época. Ahora todo es horroroso y prohibido. Lo de la cerveza amstel también me llama la atención.


----------



## baifo (13 Dic 2021)

Los de las "Kakunas" , "repentinitis" y demás , ya están dando vergüenza ajena , no comprendo si lo que pretenden es resultar algo creíbles como es posible que superen (que ya es difícil ) con su "todo es por la vacuna" a los del "todo es covid" , van a conseguir superar a los del telediario en dar ganas de ahostiarlos.


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Dic 2021)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Hallan muerta a Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid
> 
> 
> El cuerpo sin vida de la actriz Verónica Forqué, de 66 años, ha sido hallado esta mañana en su casa de Madrid, en la calle Víctor de la Serna, por los servicios de urgencia...
> ...




Qué forma tan estúpida de anunciar los fallecimientos: "Muere". Se debe decir "ha muerto". Lo grave es que se pega la tontería


----------



## Remero consentido (13 Dic 2021)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Hallan muerta a Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid
> 
> 
> El cuerpo sin vida de la actriz Verónica Forqué, de 66 años, ha sido hallado esta mañana en su casa de Madrid, en la calle Víctor de la Serna, por los servicios de urgencia...
> ...




La vi en el masterchufff... y pobrecilla... estaba más histriónica que de costumbre... la verdad es que pensé que estaba para tratamiento... en fin DEP


----------



## Obiwanchernobil (13 Dic 2021)

No se ha muerto, era un ciborg, los ciborg no se mueren, se les agota la batería, están programados por skinet para durar 70-100 años aproximadamente.


----------



## Arnicio (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680



Foto que evoca a la tentación. Ojos s4t4n1c0s, Los Santos visibles detrás del móvil, el color rojo, el letrero de WC—está demasiado cargado de a simbolismo- La postura , el pezón al descubierto …en fin….luego que la valoren por sú profundidad espiritual y su intelecto…


----------



## Silverdaemon6 (13 Dic 2021)

DEP VERONICA FORQUÉ, el suicidio es una tragedia. Viendo la FOTO DE SU HIJA, intuyo que la familia TENÍA PROBLEMAS (FOTOS INSIDE)


https://www.europafm.com/noticias/famosos/virgen-maria-hija-veronica-forque-arrasa-provocativo-estilismo-estreno-casa-gucci_2021112661a0cc089ef0da0001ed4094.html La hija de Verónica Forqué se hace llamar artisticamente VIRGEN MARIA y hace poco salió en público de esta guisa con su nada...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Dic 2021)

amigos895 dijo:


> A los 66 años



hombre, no será a los 666 años, ¿no?


----------



## Ederto (13 Dic 2021)

Una vida dedicada al deporte y la vida sana para acabar así


----------



## Aiporfavar 1.0 (13 Dic 2021)

*REPITAN CONMIGO AMIGOS;*
*
NOOOO

PODÍÍÍÍÍÍÍÍAAA



*
*SABERSEEEEEEEEEEE*


----------



## Camilo José Cela (13 Dic 2021)

Suicidio. Viene hasta en la wikipedia ya. Progre, separada y posiblemente vegana, o sea loca del coño.Estaría interesante hacer una lista de personajes famosos de estos suicidados.

Edito confirmando que era vegetariana. La carencia de grasa animal y colesterol hace mucho daño al cerebro.

Verónica Forqué: “Soy vegetariana de espíritu y de alma” (mujerhoy.com)


----------



## Edu.R (13 Dic 2021)

DEP.

La depresión, ansiedad y derivados son muy jodidas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

LA INYECCION DEL ARMA BIOLOGICA DE NANO PARTICULAS SECRETAS

TE AGOTA | TE DEPRIME | TE QUITA LA ENERGIA ( LA NECESITA PARA OPERAR Y REPRODUCIRSE ) Y A LA PILLA EN UN BACHE FISICO O MENTAL SE LLEVA

DA IGUAL ACTRIZ QUE TAXISTA QUE AUTOBUSERO EN CAPRI









Hallada muerta la actriz Verónica Forqué en su domicilio


Última hora sobre la muerte de Verónica Forqué, su hija María Forqué, su marido, fotos de su carrera y su paso por Masterchef




www.lavanguardia.com














Encuentran muerta a Verónica Forqué a los 66 años de edad en su casa de Madrid


Una persona llamó al 112 a las 12:49 horas para avisar de un intento de suicidio en una vivienda ubicada en el número 7 de la calle Víctor de la Serna. Los servicios de emergencia encontraron en ese domicilio a Verónica Forqué, ya fallecida.




www.ondacero.es







*Polémica participación en 'Masterchef Celebrity'*
La actriz había reaparecido en los últimos meses con su participación en Masterchef Celebrity, pero a las semanas de concurso, la intérprete abandonó el programa porque según explicó "mi cuerpo dijo basta".

*"No tengo buenas noticias. No me encuentro bien, estoy agotada", explicó* Forqué sobre su marcha del programa .​
nota : ¿ de donde pensais que saca la energia el fenomeno " magnetico " o la replicacion de nano tecnologia que se produce en el cuerpod e los inoculados ?






*"He luchado diez semanas, la experiencia de las mejores de mi vida*, usted sabe jefe que yo soy muy luchadora y estoy aprendiendo mucho. Qué lástima, siento no poder estar a la altura pero es que no puedo, el cuerpo no puede, no puedo con mi alma. Volveré cuando esté buena", decía la actriz en la novena gala del programa al juez Pepe Rodríguez cuando abandonó el concurso.

​


> Qué lástima, siento no poder estar a la altura pero es que no puedo, el cuerpo no puede, no puedo con mi alma. Volveré cuando esté buena"​




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

Ederto dijo:


> Una vida dedicada al deporte y la vida sana para acabar así




gracias a dios no hacia deporte

no estaba tan loca

si hubiera hecho deporte


habria caido frita hace meses

este futbolista del manchster es del Sábado a la(s) 9:01 PM

gracias a evitar hacer el peligroso deporte de mierda , veronica forque ha conseguido ir renqueando unos dias mas, hasta que la energia que le roba la ponzoña secreta de nano bots, le acentuo la depresion y la falta de energias



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/defensa-del-manchester-united-se-retira-del-campo-con-aparentes-problemas-cardiacos.1663519/




EL GESTO ES INEQUIVOCO

Y UNIVERSAL

*<< SIENTE COMO QUE LE ESTA PETANDO LA PATATA O ASIN >> *








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


OTRO FUTBOLISTA DEL MANCHESTER CON PROBLEMAS DE "ARRITMIAS"




t.me













https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/listado-y-grafico-de-repentinitis-en-deportistas-2021-to-the-moon.1662797/


----------



## Trejo (13 Dic 2021)

Recuerdo una entrevista que le hizo el Jorge Javier donde ella decía que le daba bien a los porros, así que no me extrañaría que se metiera cosas más fuertes.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

BUENO PUES YA VEIS CUAL ES EL SUPER PLAN

QUITAROS LAS GANAS DE VIVIR

HASTA QUE PETEIS POR ALGUN LADO

EL CORAZON

EL CEREBRO

ALGO INFLMATORIO


VISITAS A MEDIOS

CHISPAZO FULMINANTE

PERDIDA DE ENERGIA VITAL Y GANAS DE VIVIR

CUALQUIER COSA QUE YA TUVIERAS, => A PEOR = " MUERTE NATURAL "


----------



## Crazy (13 Dic 2021)

D.E.P. 


Y recordad, si lo estáis pasando mal, salid del foro un tiempo y pedid ayuda profesional. 

Siempre hay otras opciones.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

Crazy dijo:


> D.E.P.
> 
> 
> Y recordad, si lo estáis pasando mal, salid del foro un tiempo y pedid ayuda profesional.
> ...



​

PARA LOS GRAFENADOS

YA NO TANTO

HOHOHOH

LO VOY A PONER EN GRANDE.

ESTAN APRETANDO AL ACELERADOR DEL NWO CUTRE

PARA QUE IR FORZANDO " MOVIMIENTOS" Y TRATAR DE QUE TODO EL QUE ESTE PACHUCHO DE ALGO = > EXACERBARSELO Y A VER SI LA DIÑA


----------



## Ebonycontractor (13 Dic 2021)

roja vacuñada muere a los 66 años el dia 13, en honor a su amo lucifer


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (13 Dic 2021)

se empoderó


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (13 Dic 2021)

Católica no sería, porque incluso que un católico quisiera suicidarse, la idea de morir en pecado mortal, sin poder confesarlo, le frenaría para no tener que ir al infierno.
(Con esto no digo que ella vaya al infierno, eso solo lo sabe Dios).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

Ebonycontractor dijo:


> roja vacuñada muere a los 66 años el dia 13, en honor a su amo lucifer



33 AÑOS DE LA SEPARACION DE SU MARIDO


----------



## daesrd (13 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> Rafaela Carrá, Almudena Grandes, Veronica Forqué



Gai de liebana, manolo Santana, la abuela de paquirrin,


----------



## Ederto (13 Dic 2021)

Crazy dijo:


> D.E.P.
> 
> 
> Y recordad, si lo estáis pasando mal, salid del foro un tiempo y pedid ayuda profesional.
> ...



Si hay una vida fuera del foro no me interesa.


----------



## daesrd (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680



Diantres, con la misma cara mongolica de las operadas. 
Se parecen todas joder..


----------



## LuisZarzal (13 Dic 2021)

Remero consentido dijo:


> Qué forma tan estúpida de anunciar los fallecimientos: "Muere". Se debe decir "ha muerto". Lo grave es que se pega la tontería





https://www.rae.es/duda-linguistica/es-correcto-usar-el-presente-con-valor-de-pasado












Presente histórico o de uso narrativo: aprende este uso del presente


Uso del Presente de Indicativo para narrar hechos pasados (de carácter reciente o remoto). Lee los ejemplos de esta tapa gramatical y escribe otros sobre tu país.




blogdeespanol.com





De nada


----------



## Ederto (13 Dic 2021)

daesrd dijo:


> Gai de liebana, manolo Santana, la abuela de paquirrin,



Últimas noticias!!! la gente se muere!!!


----------



## asiqué (13 Dic 2021)

pues casi que mejor. No conocia a ese esperpento de super charo loca hasta que la vi en masterchef, deje de verlo por que me daba un asco enorme, que cosa mas insoportable.
Tenia serios problemas mentales no? y todo el mundo riendola las locuras


----------



## daesrd (13 Dic 2021)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Así gente ee derechas no parece que estén cayendo muchos lo que viene a demostrar que llevan perfil bajo y no han ido al chute, ojo que conozco gente de auténtica extrema derecha chutada.
> 
> Pero los del soe si pedro lo dice se tiran por un puente y mira el resultado



La última parte de los protocolos sionistas ha empezado. Ya no les sirven los panyaguados. Comunistas, masones, progres, etc. Irán desapareciendo sin mucho ruido. Es la parte que más me gusta de los protocolos...


----------



## daesrd (13 Dic 2021)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Los vegetarianos y veganos no ingieren vitamina B12 que es fundamental para el funcionamiento del cerebro.
> 
> Si encima no se suplementan blanco y en botella.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero teniendo en cuenta que han sido partícipes necesarios para llevarnos a ésta barbarie, se justifica en parte...


----------



## ingeniata (13 Dic 2021)

Buenas vacuñaciones para todos


----------



## DRIDMA (13 Dic 2021)

La trágica muerte de Verónica Forqué, último golpe del 2021 para 'La que se avecina'


Varios de los actores que conforman la popular y exitosa serie han tenido que lamentar problemas importantes de salud este año. Un 2021 que no dejará buen sabor de boca pero que carga de ilusión y renovadas esperanzas a los actores de 'La que se avecina'.




okdiario.com





DEP


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (13 Dic 2021)

¿Dos o tres dosis?


----------



## PedrelGuape (13 Dic 2021)

Dep


----------



## InigoMontoya (13 Dic 2021)

Asi educo a su hija la señora:


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (13 Dic 2021)

Si nadie lo ha puesto antes este os va a encantar hermanos.


----------



## pasabaporaqui (13 Dic 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Asi educo a su hija la señora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mia, cuantas muñecas parecen mas reales.
Las tetas con esa recortadura para meter el recarchute da asquito.
Es antilibido

Enviado desde mi SM-N975F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GatoAzul (13 Dic 2021)

Habrá sido de bajarse al moro.


----------



## GatoAzul (13 Dic 2021)

Para los mal pensados...

Bajarse al moro (película) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## trellat (13 Dic 2021)

Curioso, el caso de esta mujer y algun otro por ahí ultimamente ...
ya no se tapa esto del suicidio .... ¿Qué fue aquello de que provoca efecto llamada?


----------



## trellat (13 Dic 2021)

Anthony Quin dijo:


> No sé tío, pero muchos de los que han trabajado con Almodóvar acaban en derroición, en particular ellas.



Fabio Macnamara


----------



## Chortina de Humo (13 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> Ver archivo adjunto 868692
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> ...



Esa cirugia es de reduccion no aumento, la raya esa vertical es la tipica cicatriz que queda porque al quitar volumen sobra piel y tienen que cortar


----------



## Chorche (13 Dic 2021)

Que nuestro Dios misericordioso la acoja en su seno y le de la vida eterna para contemplar al altísimo en su gloria


----------



## dac1 (13 Dic 2021)

rayban00 dijo:


> ¿Cuánta gente famosa ha muerto este año y lo más importante: mueren tantas en años anteriores?
> 
> Así de memoria: Rafaela Carrá, Almudena Grandes, Veronica Forqué



Manolo santana...


----------



## Adrian1 (13 Dic 2021)

DEP


----------



## bocadRillo (13 Dic 2021)

@calopez , unifica todos los hilos que hay sobre el tema, por el amor de Dios


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

*VACUNARSE*



Y TODOS LOS VACUNADOS TAMBIEN VAIS A MORIR DERROIDOS

CON 

*DEPRESION DE SIDA *

Y 

*CANCER DE TROMBO*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

suicidio dicen que ha sido

pero decia que estaba " sin energias " , que "no se encontraba bien"


----------



## At4008 (13 Dic 2021)

Mucha gente del espectáculo lleva una vida de fantasía y cuando empiezan a perder popularidad e ingresos, se les viene el mundo encima.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Dic 2021)

La familia rebosa estabilidad mental.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

EN RESUMEN 
*
DEPRESION DE SIDA POR VACUNAS*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Dic 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Asi educo a su hija la señora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



buenos valores y principios


----------



## EnergiaLibre (13 Dic 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Resulta extraño que desde el primer momento se informe de que ha sido un suicidio.



la repentitis empieza a levantar sospechas entre los goyim


----------



## Bcerro (13 Dic 2021)

Todavía no sé cómo, pero culparán al ex marido.


----------



## V. Crawley (13 Dic 2021)

Charo afgana dijo:


> No se qué se habrá hecho en la cara, parece Chuky,
> 
> pero las berzas son naturales, sale siempre en bolas en sus performances, y en cortos/pelis.



Qué dices, si hay fotos donde se le ven las cicatrices frescas.


----------



## Actor Secundario Bob (13 Dic 2021)

No sé si lo habéis puesto, pero en el mensaje de voz que mandó para abandonar MasterChef se la notaba ya como para ingresarla en la López Ibor:


----------



## Charo afgana (13 Dic 2021)

V. Crawley dijo:


> Qué dices, si hay fotos donde se le ven las cicatrices frescas.



Hay fotos de antes de operarse las tetas y el careto,

el destrozo parece que se lo ha hecho no hace tanto.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

3:32

EL MENSAJE ES PERFECTO

MAS SANA QUE LOS TARADOS QUE SE QUEDAN EN ESA PUTA MIERDA DE PROGRAMA

*ESTO ES LA PRUEBA DE QUE MORIREIS EN SILENCIO POR LA VACUNA 

MIENTRAS SE OS PUDRE EL ADN Y LAS DENTRITAS *


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> __











NATE BURRUANO


USSOCOM following 332 now. Drop 332- Risk of another shutdown. Be prepared to lose access.




t.me


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS







t.me












Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


Esta cosa que veis aquí, es la hija de la fallecida Verónica Forqué.




t.me










NOP. NO SE VA A CORTAR INTERNET. SON UN POCO FORZADAS ESAS " COMMS"
PERO SI QUIZAS COSAS PUNTUALES AQUI Y ALLA
Y NO TIENE POR QUE SER AHORA NI ESTA SEMANA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

Laurene Powell Jobs 
la mujer de Steve Jobs y directora de The Atlantic 
que sacar articulos negando el trafico sexual de menores 







The Atlantic put out a smear article claiming Child Sex Trafficking is a fake epidemic that doesn't exist, & they get SLAMMED in the comment section, showing a photo of Ghizzlaine Maxwell lazily lounging with the OWNER of The Atlantic, Laurene Powell Jobs, whom was married to Steve Jobs.

( de tetas.... bien )





















Q World rder


The Atlantic put out a smear article claiming Child Sex Trafficking is a fake epidemic that doesn't exist, & they get SLAMMED in the comment section, showing a photo of Ghizzlaine Maxwell lazily lounging with the OWNER of The Atlantic, Laurene Powell Jobs, whom was married to Steve Jobs...




t.me




ALWAYS deflecting!!!

The comment section has LOTS of goodies!


THE ATLANTIC PUBLICANDO QUE EL EL TRAFICO SEXUAL DE MENORES ES FAKE
Y SU DIRECTORA EN BRAGAS CON LA GISLAINE MAXWELL 


> Across the United States, well-meaning citizens are raising awareness about a child-sex-trafficking epidemic that doesn’t exist. @kait_tiffany
> unpacks how an internet conspiracy theory birthed a 21st-century moral panic:




​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

SESIONES DE " VIRTUAL TRAINING " CON NIñaS

Y VIOLACION CON LA MADRE MIRANDO DE NIÑAS ENTRE 9 Y 16 AÑOS

AMIGO DEL CUOMO

EL HERMANISIMO DEL GOBERNADOR DE CALIFORNIA









D & Frenz


https://nationalfile.com/doj-says-cnn-producer-raped-9-year-old-mother-watched-solicited-girls-age-9-16-sex-virtual-training-sessions/ DOJ Says CNN Producer Raped 9-Year-Old While Her Mother Watched, Solicited Girls Age 9-16 For Sex, 'Virtual Training' Sessions While mother watched. Sick sick...




t.me




The senior producer, who has bragged on his LinkedIn about working “shoulder-to-shoulder” with ex-anchor Chris Cuomo, has now charged with three counts for criminal activities involving 9-to-16-year-old girls following his former colleague’s departure.

(ESTOS DOS NO, EL DE ABAJO. ESTOS SON AMIGOS SUYOS | PRESENTADOR Y GOBERNADOR )













DOJ Says CNN Producer Raped 9-Year-Old While Her Mother Watched, Solicited Girls Age 9-16 For Sex, 'Virtual Training' Sessions


Senior Producer for CNN, John Griffin, has been arrested and charged for enticing a minor to engage in unlawful sexual activity.




nationalfile.com





*DOJ Says CNN Producer Raped 9-Year-Old While Her Mother Watched, Solicited Girls Age 9-16 For Sex, 'Virtual Training' Sessions*

_( LA ARENA Y LA PLAYA ....)_
*




*



By Kylie Thomas December 11, 2021 at 5:53pm


*John Griffin, a Senior Producer for CNN, has been arrested and charged with using various social networking sites and apps to solicit girls as young as 9 for sex. The Department of Justice claims Griffin flew some of these children and their mothers to his home and sexually assaulted the minors.*


The senior producer, who has bragged on his LinkedIn about working “shoulder-to-shoulder” with ex-anchor Chris Cuomo, has now charged with three counts for criminal activities involving 9-to-16-year-old girls following his former colleague’s departure



.


----------



## parcifal (13 Dic 2021)

TV kill the old cinema star.

Master chef mata.


----------



## Gusman (13 Dic 2021)

La vacuna a ciertas edades es letal en semanas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

SESIONES DE " VIRTUAL TRAINING " CON NIñaS

Y VIOLACION CON LA MADRE MIRANDO DE NIÑAS ENTRE 9 Y 16 AÑOS

AMIGO DEL CUOMO

EL HERMANISIMO DEL GOBERNADOR DE CALIFORNIA









D & Frenz


https://nationalfile.com/doj-says-cnn-producer-raped-9-year-old-mother-watched-solicited-girls-age-9-16-sex-virtual-training-sessions/ DOJ Says CNN Producer Raped 9-Year-Old While Her Mother Watched, Solicited Girls Age 9-16 For Sex, 'Virtual Training' Sessions While mother watched. Sick sick...




t.me




The senior producer, who has bragged on his LinkedIn about working “shoulder-to-shoulder” with ex-anchor Chris Cuomo, has now charged with three counts for criminal activities involving 9-to-16-year-old girls following his former colleague’s departure.

















DOJ Says CNN Producer Raped 9-Year-Old While Her Mother Watched, Solicited Girls Age 9-16 For Sex, 'Virtual Training' Sessions


Senior Producer for CNN, John Griffin, has been arrested and charged for enticing a minor to engage in unlawful sexual activity.




nationalfile.com




*DOJ Says CNN Producer Raped 9-Year-Old While Her Mother Watched, Solicited Girls Age 9-16 For Sex, 'Virtual Training' Sessions*
_( LUEGO DIRIAN QUE FUE LA ARENA Y LA PLAYA ....)_
By Kylie Thomas December 11, 2021 at 5:53pm
*John Griffin, a Senior Producer for CNN, has been arrested and charged with using various social networking sites and apps to solicit girls as young as 9 for sex. The Department of Justice claims Griffin flew some of these children and their mothers to his home and sexually assaulted the minors.*
The senior producer, who has bragged on his LinkedIn about working “shoulder-to-shoulder” with ex-anchor Chris Cuomo, has now charged with three counts for criminal activities involving 9-to-16-year-old girls following his former colleague’s departure.​


----------



## 917 (13 Dic 2021)

nexxus dijo:


> Cállate y lárgate de aquí hijo de la grandísima puta rojo de mierda, te reventaba a hostias puto criminal.



No me voy de aquí para que rabies hasta la apoplejía, enfermo de odio incurable. Que ni insultar con estilo sabes.


----------



## Captain Julius (13 Dic 2021)

Esta tiene vida en los ojos, no me compares.


----------



## megamax (13 Dic 2021)

Lo primero DEP

Lo segundo. Que panda de mal nacidos los que estáis deseando que haya sido la vacuna y que mueran unos cuantos millones mas.

Mientras tanto, la realidad:









Verónica Forqué se suicida en el baño de su casa


La Policía descarta la participación de otras personas en la muerte de la actriz. Una empleada suya la encontró y avisó a una vecina y al 112




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## Kashito (13 Dic 2021)

Una pena, me caía bien.


----------



## El Pionero (13 Dic 2021)

DEP

Lo único malo el doblaje en El Resplandor. Me gusta en Pepa Y Pepe. Y en La Que Se Avecina. En el papel de Alcaldesa que era una parodia de la Botella.


----------



## KUTRONIO (13 Dic 2021)

¡Qué en paz descansé! 

Me caía bien aunque supongo que sería progre


----------



## Sax Solo (13 Dic 2021)

Clavisto dijo:


> Resulta extraño que desde el primer momento se informe de que ha sido un suicidio.





Más aún teniendo en cuenta que la costumbre de los medios de masas es hacer exactamente lo contrario y ni siquiera mencionar esa posibilidad.


----------



## kicorv (13 Dic 2021)

- “Ha muerto Verónica Forket”
- “Forqué?”
- “Por repentinis”


----------



## t_chip (13 Dic 2021)

LuisZarzal dijo:


> Hallan muerta a Verónica Forqué en su casa de Madrid
> 
> 
> El cuerpo sin vida de la actriz Verónica Forqué, de 66 años, ha sido hallado esta mañana en su casa de Madrid, en la calle Víctor de la Serna, por los servicios de urgencia...
> ...



Veo dos posibles causas:

Ha comido algo cocinado por ella, o bien la ha matado un coequipier del masterchef de doce puñaladas (pocas me parecen)

Enviado desde mi Mi 10 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Sax Solo (13 Dic 2021)

Actor Secundario Bob dijo:


> No sé si lo habéis puesto, pero en el mensaje de voz que mandó para abandonar MasterChef se la notaba ya como para ingresarla en la López Ibor:



Puede que estuviera echa mierda por las 2 dosis y luego se abre el abanico de posibilidades, que la hayan rematado en plan ninja en su casa porque estaba dando mucho la nota y aquí no se puede salir nadie del guión, que la hayan rematado con una tercera dosis con extra de ponzoña especialmente diseñada para ella, o que se haya ido a poner una tercera dosis estándar y simplemente ha reventado, con lo cual la habrían rematado también.

La hija no creo que de problemas porque parece bastante bien integrada en el sistema actual.


----------



## thormansilla (13 Dic 2021)

At4008 dijo:


> Mucha gente del espectáculo lleva una vida de fantasía y cuando empiezan a perder popularidad e ingresos, se les viene el mundo encima.



Síndrome de norma desmond


----------



## eL PERRO (13 Dic 2021)

Buf, 20 paginas no me leo ni loco

Esta tipa me cayo siempre como una ostia. No le perdono el doblaje de mierda que hizo con el resplandor, papel que le dieron por ser hija o nieta de renombre. El papel que hacia en PEPA Y PEPE, creo que no era papel, sino que ella era asi de tonta. Y ademas era una roja drogata histrionica y odiosa

Pero todo y aun asi, tampoco me voy a alegrar de su muerte. Que encuentre la paz que parece que no tuvo en vida


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

RICAS CONVULSIONES A LA VASCA









LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV







t.me













LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


ALGUNOS TODAVÍA FUERON ENGAÑADOS A ÚLTIMA HORA. CONVULSIONES




t.me






OCURRIRÁ QUE ENFERMARÁN GRAVEMENTE LOS "INMUNODEPRIMIDOS" Y DESPUES LOS TRATARÁN COMO "COVID" PARA AUMENTAR SU ESTADÍSTICA








Pediatras de Baleares, contrarios a que se vacune a «menores sanos» y así se lo dirán a sus padres en las consultas


Solo inmunizarían a aquellos niños con patologías graves asociadas a los que una infección por SARS-CoV-2




www.diariodeibiza.es













LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


OCURRIRÁ QUE ENFERMARÁN GRAVEMENTE LOS "INMUNODEPRIMIDOS" Y DESPUES LOS TRATARÁN COMO "COVID" PARA AUMENTAR SU ESTADÍSTICA https://www.diariodeibiza.es/pitiuses-balears/2021/12/12/pediatras-baleares-contrarios-vacune-menores-60580049.html




t.me


----------



## ignatiux (13 Dic 2021)

Dep,, no trabajaba ni la ofrecían papeles.debe ser duro haber estado en lo alto y que ahora nadie te de una mierda de trabajo como esa puta mierda de máster chef.
En fin , que Dios la tenga en su gloria.

Enviado desde mi M2007J20CG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Redwill (13 Dic 2021)

InigoMontoya dijo:


> Asi educo a su hija la señora:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo creo que es montaje, el tatuaje podemos obtenerlo en otra imagen que no este desnuda para contrastar? no es muy dificil


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Dic 2021)

Juana Rivas respecto a los abusos "fue todo causa de la arena, mar, montar en bici..." -Video-


pues no lo pillo iluminame. dudoso: :rolleyes: El niño ha sido violado analmente, dicho por el propio niño, corroborado por un médico Forense y un pediatra.




www.burbuja.info







*track resignations : Ex vide presidente de Sony : pederasta *









The Real Kim Shady™️


The Fake Kim Shady	Delighted American Thank you for your contributions to the channel.	❤️❤️❤️ GiveSendGo: https://www.givesendgo.com/Team17




t.me























Former Sony Playstation exec under investigation after appearing in pedo sting video
 

San Diego's Internet Crimes Against Children task force is looking into the matter.




www.cnet.com






*ony fires PlayStation exec who allegedly appeared in pedophile sting video*
He allegedly set up a meeting with a person who said he was a 15-year-old boy on the Grindr app.


Oscar Gonzalez
Dec. 6, 2021 6:36 a.m. PT

This screenshot from an amateur sting video allegedly shows PlayStation executive George Cacioppo.

People v. Preds 
A Sony senior vice president who worked on the PlayStation Network has been terminated from his job after getting caught up in an amateur pedophilia sting video.

​


----------



## Dolores Fuertes (14 Dic 2021)

At4008 dijo:


> Mucha gente del espectáculo lleva una vida de fantasía y cuando empiezan a perder popularidad e ingresos, se les viene el mundo encima.



No hay que descartar que algunos cometen toda clase de excesos en su juventud que acaban pasando factura unos años después, y les hace envejecer de forma acelerada, no se puede castigar así el cuerpo sin que pase factura. 

Verónica fue además una de las estrellas más rutilantes de ese mundo de fantasía. Qué debe ser haber sido la hija de un importante director de cine (seguramente eso le ahorró enfrentarse a la parte más oscura de la profesión), adulada, cortejada, preferida por estrellas internacionales como Almodóvar, protagonizado una película que ganó un Oscar de Hollywood y tener cuatro Goya en el aparador, y en pocos años, todo recuerdos y la belleza, otro fantasma del pasado. Hay que ser muy, pero que muy fuerte para soportarlo con dignidad.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

Dolores Fuertes dijo:


> No hay que descartar que algunos cometen toda clase de excesos en su juventud que acaban pasando factura unos años después, y les hace envejecer de forma acelerada, no se puede castigar así el cuerpo sin que pase factura.
> 
> Verónica fue además una de las estrellas más rutilantes de ese mundo de fantasía. Qué debe ser haber sido la hija de un importante director de cine (seguramente eso le ahorró enfrentarse a la parte más oscura de la profesión), adulada, cortejada, preferida por estrellas internacionales como Almodóvar, protagonizado una película que ganó un Oscar de Hollywood y tener cuatro Goya en el aparador, y en pocos años, todo recuerdos y la belleza, otro fantasma del pasado. Hay que ser muy, pero que muy fuerte para soportarlo con dignidad.



GRAFENO Y VACUNAS

VAIS A MORIR TODOS LOS INOCULADOS DE CANDER DE SIDA DE PARKISON Y DEPRESION 


DE FORMA LENTA

AGONICA

Y POR SUPOUESTO DOLOROSA​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

ADEMAS DE EN SOLEDAD

POR QUE TODOS SE HABRAN ALEJADO DE VOSOTROS

PARA AQUEL ENTONCES​


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Dic 2021)

Las señales que Verónica Forqué dio cuando abandonó 'Masterchef Celebrity 6': "No puedo más"


La actriz renunció a la competición en la semifinal después de que no acudiese a la prueba de eliminación de la anterior gala




www.diariodemallorca.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

"No tengo buenas noticias.
*No me encuentro bien.
Estoy agotada. 
He luchado 10 semanas

FABRICAR NANO TECNOLOGIA EN TU CUERPO

AGOTA

Verónica Forqué nos ha dejado este lunes después de que se haya quitado la vida en su domicilio de Madrid a los
66 años




*
"Hay que ser coherente, procuro serlo, humilde y si no puedo más no puedo más
. Mi cuerpo y el universo me estaban diciendo necesitas parar"
, así ha sido la renuncia de Verónica Forqué a continuar en​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

ASI QUE LOS VACUNADOS ESTAIS JODIDOS
DEPRESION DE CANCER DE PARKISON CON SIDA
INMINENTE​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

Sevilla 
*Muere de forma **repentina** el jefe de la comisaría de la Policía Nacional en Nervión*​*Conmoción* entre los agentes sevillanos por el fallecimiento del inspector jefe Álvaro Hernández Bohórquez  













Muere de forma repentina el jefe de la comisaría de la Policía Nacional en Nervión


Conmoción entre los agentes sevillanos por el fallecimiento del inspector jefe Álvaro Hernández Bohórquez




www.diariodesevilla.es





El inspector jefe Álvaro Hernández. / Antonio Pizarro​

Fernando Pérez Ávila 13 Diciembre, 2021 - 21:07h​ 
El inspector jefe de la Policía Nacional Álvaro Hernández Bohórquez murió este lunes de manera repentina en Sevilla, como consecuencia de un paro cardíaco que sufrió sobre las tres de la tarde. Álvaro Hernández, de 53 años, era un policía con una dilatada trayectoria en el cuerpo, y había desempeñado diversos puestos importantes en el organigrama de la Jefatura. Actualmente ocupaba el cargo de jefe de la comisaría del distrito Nervión.
Hernández Bohórquez era una persona muy querida en el seno de la Policía de Sevilla y su muerte ha supuesto un golpe muy duro para los numerosos compañeros con los que trabajó. Antes de dirigir la comisaría de Nervión, fue por ejemplo jefe del Grupo Hércules, una de las unidades más operativas de la Policía Nacional en la capital andaluza, dedicada a la vigilancia y patrullas motorizadas por el casco histórico y la zona monumental de la ciudad.​


> ⚫Nuestro más sentido pésame para la familia y los compañeros y compañeras del inspector jefe Álvaro Hernández Bohórquez, jefe de la Comisaría de Distrito de Nervión, @policia NacionalUn excelente profesional y un compañero muy queridoLamentamos la triste pérdidaDEP pic.twitter.com/jfdSDDjGgr
> — Subdelegación del Gobierno en Sevilla (@SubdeGobSevilla) December 13, 2021​




Antes había sido jefe del Grupo de Operaciones Especiales (GOES) y de la Unidad de Prevención y Reacción (UPR), que en Sevilla se conoce como los Rayos. Varios de los agentes que trabajaron con él explicaron a este periódico que se encuentran en shock, y lo recuerdan como una persona muy implicada en su trabajo. Deja dos hijos.​


----------



## A. Contador (14 Dic 2021)

Verónica Forqué habla de su afición a las drogas en 'Sábado Deluxe'


Verónica Forqué se sinceró sobre su afición a la droga en Deluxe.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

A. Contador dijo:


> Verónica Forqué habla de su afición a las drogas en 'Sábado Deluxe'
> 
> 
> Verónica Forqué se sinceró sobre su afición a la droga en Deluxe.
> ...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

Verónica Forqué habla de su afición a las drogas en 'Sábado Deluxe'


Verónica Forqué se sinceró sobre su afición a la droga en Deluxe.




www.libertaddigital.com





Verónica Forqué es una de las actrices más importantes de nuestro país. Su recorrido frente la cámara y encima de los escenarios es intachable y
 ahora vive un momento de tranquilidad y felicidad personal.
 ahora vive un momento de tranquilidad y felicidad personal.
ahora vive un momento de tranquilidad y felicidad personal.
ahora vive un momento de tranquilidad y felicidad personal.
ahora vive un momento de tranquilidad y felicidad personal.






"Yo *soy una profesional de la maría*, siempre fumo, todos los días, por la noche cuando ha terminado la faena. 

No bebo alcohol, 

pero la *maría* es lo único que me gusta. 

Todo el mundo sabe que fumo y no me corto ni un pelo, pero no quiero hacer apología de eso. Tengo 65 años y tengo mi vida hecha, puedo hacer lo que quiera, no molesto a nadie", explicó *Verónica Forqué*. 

*maría es lo único que me gusta*
*maría es lo único que me gusta*


*HASTA QUE*


* SE PINCHO EL GRAFENO DE PFIZER 
SE PILLO UNA DEPRESION Y MURIO COMO MORIRAN VUESTROS PADRES





*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

LA VACUNA ES DEPRESION PINCHADA

OS ENCONTRARAN DESPUES DE VARIOS DIAS


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

*MUERTOS. ESTAIS TODOS LOS VACUNADOS*
*MUERTOS*
* 
*
*¿ HABEIS OIDO AL BORIS VACUNADOS ?*
* ¿ EH ? TU TU Y TU ,,, TODOS MUERTOS ... 
*
*DISELO TU BORIS.. DISELO ! 
Boris Johnson asegura que Ómicron TURBO OMEGA se contagia entre vacunados con dos dosis*






​


----------



## nazanian (14 Dic 2021)

Vengo huyendo de ForoCoches y me encuentro esto de la vacuna en este hilo.
No sé qué será peor.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

nazanian dijo:


> Vengo huyendo de ForoCoches y me encuentro esto de la vacuna en este hilo.
> No sé qué será peor.



TE HAS PUESTO YA LA DE LA OMICRON ?
NO?
PÙES A PONERTELA


----------



## Stelio Kontos (14 Dic 2021)

Que tanta paz lleve como nos deja.


----------



## Trurl (14 Dic 2021)

Silvia Charo dijo:


> Suicidio blanco y en botella. Hace dos días se entregaron los Premios Forqué (en honor a su padre) y abandonó hace poco un programa de televisión por depresión. Temo que la hija vaya por el mismo camino.



Si ha sido un suicidio, lo que le ha matado ha sido, en realidad, su progresismo y feminismo extremos, que producen muchísima insatisfacción, y depresiones, al basar sus vidas en el llanto y la queja perpetua. Ni el feminismo ni el "progresismo aceptan la realidad ni las consecuencias de sus actos. La ideología mata.


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Dic 2021)

estoy haciendo la ouija para contactar con ella y que me aclare si la mató su hija para heredar








La hija de Verónica Forqué estuvo con su madre en la casa instantes antes de la tragedia


La muerte de la reconocida actriz ha conmocionado al país entero. A sus 66 años, Verónica Forqué deja huérfana a María, de 31 años, fruto de su relación con el director Manuel Iborra, con el que se casó en 1981 y del que se divorció en 2014. Su hija estuvo con la actriz en la casa la misma...



informalia.eleconomista.es


----------



## propellerman (14 Dic 2021)

Huele a suicidio y hay rumores de ello; además esta mujer tuvo una depresión muy severa no hace tanto tiempo; pero no se podrá saber de manera segura porque ocultaran en resultado de la autopsia, y además me parece perfecto que así se haga.

De todas formas, depresión aparte, ya hace años que me parecía que estaba un poco para allá; oí varias versiones del motivo:

- Vivió de manera salvaje la movida madrileña y quedó tocada del ala por los excesos

- Tuvo una vida complicada y eso le pasó factura a nivel mental con el paso del tiempo

- Tuvo problemas con las drogas a secas


A saber, pero algunas reacciones y gestos que tenía en los últimos tiempos daban bastante mal royo


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

Cuenta cuento dijo:


> estoy haciendo la ouija para contactar con ella y que me aclare si la mató su hija para heredar
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ESO PARECE INSINUAR EL TITUALAR


----------



## LMLights (14 Dic 2021)

thormansilla dijo:


> Síndrome de norma desmond




También puede ser, estaba muy derroida.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

*¿PERO NO HABIAN PUBLICADO QUE SE HABIAO SUICIDADO AHORCANDOSE ? *
*MAñANA DIRAN QUE SE ESTRELLO EN UN ULTRA LIGERO 
O BUCEANDO *


asó un rato con su madre y abandonó el edificio en un WTC, dejando a Verónica con una amiga. 

Poco antes, Verónica "se había tomado algo en la cocina, puede un zumo de naranja", nos explican. 
*
La amiga que descubrió a la intérprete sin vida llamó a María para que regresara a la vivienda, avisándola de que había encontrado a su madre tendida en el suelo, inconsciente, y había llamado al 112.*


María regresó rápidamente. A su vuelta y, sabiendo que los servicios de emergencias habían certificado la muerte de su madre, la joven quedó petrificada en la puerta del edificio, negándose a entrar: *"No quiero subir a verla, no quiero subir a verla...",* gritaba, según los vecinos (en la imagen, saliendo de la casa de su madre junto a su novio).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

​
Olivia Simón​
13/12/2021 - 19:16

La muerte de la reconocida actriz ha conmocionado al país entero. A sus 66 años, *Verónica Forqué* deja huérfana a María, de 31 años, fruto de su relación con el director *Manuel Iborra,* con el que se casó en 1981 y del que se divorció en 2014. Su hija estuvo con la actriz en la casa la misma mañana de este lunes.


*Lea también: María, hija de Verónica Forqué, abandona el domicilio de su madre tras su fallecimiento
Así fue la última mañana de la ganadora de cuatro* *premios Goya**:* fuentes de toda solvencia han confirmado a este portal que la hija de Verónica Forqué había estado en la casa de su madre, y que abandonó el domicilio antes de las 11. Vivía en la calle Víctor de la Serna, cercano al parque de Berlín de la capital, en el hogar que había sido de sus padres, la escritora Carmen Vázquez Vigo y el director y productor José María Forqué, que da nombre a los premios que llevan su nombre y cuya gala había tenido lugar la noche anterior al deceso.
María pasó un rato con su madre y abandonó el edificio en un WTC, dejando a Verónica con una amiga. Poco antes, Verónica "se había tomado algo en la cocina, puede un zumo de naranja", nos explican. La amiga que descubrió a la intérprete sin vida llamó a María para que regresara a la vivienda, avisándola de que había encontrado a su madre tendida en el suelo, inconsciente, y había llamado al 112. María regresó rápidamente. A su vuelta y, sabiendo que los servicios de emergencias habían certificado la muerte de su madre, la joven quedó petrificada en la puerta del edificio, negándose a entrar: *"No quiero subir a verla, no quiero subir a verla...",* gritaba, según los vecinos (en la imagen, saliendo de la casa de su madre junto a su novio).






Verónica, que abandonó el programa _*Masterchef*_ en el que participaba hace solo unas semanas por no "tener fuerzas", atravesaba una dura depresión. Sus amigos y familiares lo sabían y la ayudaban en todo lo posible. *La Policía baraja la teoría *del suicidio como una de las causas de su muerte*, pero todavía no se ha confirmado de manera oficial. *
Los restos mortales de la intérprete descansan en el Anatómico Forense de Madrid, d*onde la autopsia revelará *nuevos datos sobre la tragedia.

​


----------



## Redwill (14 Dic 2021)

Q


elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> TE HAS PUESTO YA LA DE LA OMICRON ?
> NO?
> PÙES A PONERTELA



Que tio mas pesao que eres, callate ya coño, yo tampoco me quiero vacunar pero haciendo lo que haces das verguenza, si sabes algo mas que los demas sientete orgulloso pero no des por culo, que no te queremos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

Redwill dijo:


> Q
> 
> Que tio mas pesao que eres, callate ya coño, yo no me quiero vacunar pero gente como tu da verguenza, si sabes algo mas que los demas sientete orgulloso pero no des por culo, que no te queremos.



ahora mismo muerte por vacuna ....

es la opcion mas...

conservadora


... hasta que no salga la autopsia de la Forque ... aunque seguro que ha sidoe el grafeno





​


----------



## Trurl (14 Dic 2021)

trellat dijo:


> Curioso, el caso de esta mujer y algun otro por ahí ultimamente ...
> ya no se tapa esto del suicidio .... ¿Qué fue aquello de que provoca efecto llamada?



Efectivamente: nunca se decían las muertes que eran por suicidio....ahora con el cobi se ha dado otro gran cambiazo en eso. Ahora dicen inmediatamente que es suicidio.

Aunque esta estaba majareta perdida por su absoluta falta de valores y su entrega total a creencias demoniacas y "progesistas", siendo candidata total al suicidio, es, cuando menos, sospechoso que inmediatamente digan "causa de la muerte suicidio".


----------



## Hagakurenomi (14 Dic 2021)

Borjamari dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 868690
> 
> 
> Buena L se está pinchando.



¿Pero y el rollo satánico este? Casualidad lo de estirpe de bufones, siempre las mismas familias. Ríete de la monarquía europea.


----------



## A. Contador (14 Dic 2021)

Verónica Forqué desvela los detalles sobre su ruptura con Manuel Iborra: 'Era un soso'


El último capítulo de MasterChef Celebrity ha dado para mucho. En el centro del episodio ha estado Verónica Forqué, que se ha convertido en una de las concursantes




www.lavanguardia.com




*"Era un soso"*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

... hasta que no salga la autopsia de la Forque ...





FORQUE DIDNT KILL HERSELF


----------



## A. Contador (14 Dic 2021)

Está a 3 operaciones del cambio de género


Charo afgana dijo:


> DEP
> 
> buenas berzas trae su hija
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 868680











La transformación física de la hija de Verónica Forqué


Esta fotogalería repasa la transformación física de María Forqué, la hija artista de Verónica Forqué que es conocida como 'Virgen María' en las redes sociales.




es-us.vida-estilo.yahoo.com


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (14 Dic 2021)

sisar_vidal dijo:


> No son naturales, pero el cirujano se merece un aplauso
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> Ver archivo adjunto 868692
> Ver archivo adjunto 868691
> ...



¿hace porno?


----------



## Hagakurenomi (14 Dic 2021)

lasirvientadesnuda dijo:


> Si nadie lo ha puesto antes este os va a encantar hermanos.



Más pruebas de satanismo en nombre de mucho. Es obvio. ¿Por qué si no diría lo que ha dicho en bolas???


----------



## A. Contador (14 Dic 2021)

Equilibrado paralelos dijo:


> ¿hace porno?








Verónica Forqué y la sexualidad desmadrada de su hija: María Forqué | JaqueMateAteos







www.jaquemateateos.com


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## A. Contador (14 Dic 2021)

Equilibrado paralelos dijo:


>



Si no es ninfómana, es que está arruinada. A lo mejor su madre no tenía donde caerse muerta si vendía su casa de madrid y por eso estaba deprimida.


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (14 Dic 2021)

cuparla a un viejo gordo debe ser por dinero


----------



## A. Contador (14 Dic 2021)

La hija va por el mismo camino. Creo que fumaron de la misma pipa.


----------



## ┣▇▇▇═─── (14 Dic 2021)

La yerba no da esas depresiones y menos a un fumador crónico. No es carmina ordoñez. La asesinaron los médiicos con antidepresivos.
Fuente: Documental: la psiquiatría, industria de la muerte.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

A. Contador dijo:


> La hija va por el mismo camino. Creo que fumaron de la misma pipa.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

Jeffrey Epstein Didn't Kill Himself by Sweet Honeymoon Winery


It's Wine 30 from Sweet Honeymoon Winery is a dry red made from the Sangiovese varietal. Don't let the funny name fool you, this dry is straight out of Italy with aroma notes of ripe plum and black cherry and flavors bursting with blackberry and vanilla.



www.thewijnhouse.com









 ​


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (14 Dic 2021)

Verónica Forqué: «Los políticos deben entender que no son estrellas de rocanrol»


Actriz reconocida y premiada, con cuatro Goyas en su casa, confiesa abiertamente que le gustaría de ganara la izquierda




www.elcorreo.com




*Actriz reconocida y premiada, con cuatro Goyas en su casa, confiesa abiertamente que le gustaría de ganara la izquierda*


----------



## Vctrlnz (14 Dic 2021)

Una roja drogadicta subvencionada con mis impuestos menos


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (14 Dic 2021)

La hija va por el mismo camino. Cuando se le baje el pedo que lleva se arrepentirá de sus actos


----------



## Cuenta cuento (14 Dic 2021)

A lo mejor se ha suicidado por que estaba arruinada como jesus quintero y tantos otros famosos por culpa de hacienda.


----------



## Israel Gracia (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (14 Dic 2021)

¿Tendrá algo que ver lo sucedido con su descarrilada hija? Cuidado +18:



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/la-hija-de-veronica-forque-crecio-y-no-creeras-lo-que-sucedio-despues.1664762/



Cuidado NSFW (+18)


----------



## invitado (14 Dic 2021)

Habían sido ¡treinta y tres años de convivencia marital! Esto es, entre otras confesiones dramáticas, lo que contó Verónica sobre lo sucedido con Manuel Iborra, su marido, tras su *ruptura definitiva en 2014*: "No sentía nada por él. Dejé de quererlo. Se acabó ¡y se acabó! Yo parecía una vieja de ochenta años a su lado, porque era un aburrido de la vida. ¡Y no lo podía soportar! *Pero al separarme sufrí una depresión muy grande* y lo único que me quedó fue una hija maravillosa". - Seguir leyendo: Verónica Forqué y lo que sufrió al separarse de su marido


----------



## vayaquesi (14 Dic 2021)

Una pena.
Descanse en paz.


----------



## Ernesto o lo otro (14 Dic 2021)

Ni idea de los detalles concretos de la causa de su suicidio, pero es algo que va en alza.
Antiguamente, con familias de 3, 4 o más hijos, siempre había alguno(s) que acababa cuidando a los padres. Ahora hay mucha gente que llega a los 60 y pico años sola, separados o divorciados, a veces incluso sin hijos ... se ven en un futuro cada vez más próximo, tal vez enfermos o impedidos, sin poder valerse por si mismos, abandonados y al cuidado ( si hay suerte ) de una persona en la que realmente no puede confiar como en un familiar, y eso en el mejor de los casos. Lo que fue libertad en la juventud, ahora se transforma en un infierno. Y no importa lo famos@ que hayas sido o que hayas salido en la tele rodeada de mucha mucha gente, todo eso es mentira, hipocresía social.
Y dentro de diez años, en España todavía será peor la situación de la gente mayor, porque hay más gente que llega a edades avanzadas, pero no llegan con mejor salud porque no hay avances médicos en ese frente, simplemente viven más años con una calidad de vida poco deseable. Sad, but true


----------



## Equilibrado paralelos (14 Dic 2021)

Verónica Forqué se suicida en el baño de su casa


La Policía descarta la participación de otras personas en la muerte de la actriz. Una empleada suya la encontró y avisó a una vecina y al 112




www.diariodemallorca.es


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

​
Olivia Simón​
13/12/2021 - 19:16

La muerte de la reconocida actriz ha conmocionado al país entero. A sus 66 años, *Verónica Forqué* deja huérfana a María, de 31 años, fruto de su relación con el director *Manuel Iborra,* con el que se casó en 1981 y del que se divorció en 2014. Su hija estuvo con la actriz en la casa la misma mañana de este lunes.


*Lea también: María, hija de Verónica Forqué, abandona el domicilio de su madre tras su fallecimiento
Así fue la última mañana de la ganadora de cuatro* *premios Goya**:* fuentes de toda solvencia han confirmado a este portal que la hija de Verónica Forqué había estado en la casa de su madre, y que abandonó el domicilio antes de las 11. Vivía en la calle Víctor de la Serna, cercano al parque de Berlín de la capital, en el hogar que había sido de sus padres, la escritora Carmen Vázquez Vigo y el director y productor José María Forqué, que da nombre a los premios que llevan su nombre y cuya gala había tenido lugar la noche anterior al deceso.
María pasó un rato con su madre y abandonó el edificio en un WTC, dejando a Verónica con una amiga. Poco antes, Verónica "se había tomado algo en la cocina, puede un zumo de naranja", nos explican. La amiga que descubrió a la intérprete sin vida llamó a María para que regresara a la vivienda, avisándola de que había encontrado a su madre tendida en el suelo, inconsciente, y había llamado al 112. María regresó rápidamente. A su vuelta y, sabiendo que los servicios de emergencias habían certificado la muerte de su madre, la joven quedó petrificada en la puerta del edificio, negándose a entrar: *"No quiero subir a verla, no quiero subir a verla...",* gritaba, según los vecinos (en la imagen, saliendo de la casa de su madre junto a su novio).






Verónica, que abandonó el programa _*Masterchef*_ en el que participaba hace solo unas semanas por no "tener fuerzas", atravesaba una dura depresión. Sus amigos y familiares lo sabían y la ayudaban en todo lo posible. *La Policía baraja la teoría *del suicidio como una de las causas de su muerte*, pero todavía no se ha confirmado de manera oficial. *
Los restos mortales de la intérprete descansan en el Anatómico Forense de Madrid, d*onde la autopsia revelará *nuevos datos sobre la tragedia.



d*onde la autopsia revelará *nuevos datos sobre la tragedia.​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)

*
*
*donde la autopsia revelará nuevos datos sobre la tragedia.
*​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Dic 2021)




----------



## vinavil (14 Dic 2021)

*La actriz madrileña vivió sus momentos más tristes en la mañana de este fatídico lunes. Recibió en su casa de la calle Víctor de la Serna, vecina del Parque Berlín de Madrid, la visita de su hija, con quien estuvo desayunando: "Se había tomado algo en la cocina, puede que un zumo de naranja",* nos contaron fuentes de toda solvencia. Sobre las 11 de la mañana, la joven influencer pidió un VTC y abandonó el domicilio.

*María dejó a su madre con una amiga. Después, esta allegada descubrió a la intérprete sin vida en el cuarto de baño. Seguidamente llamó a la joven para que regresara a la vivienda, avisándola de que había encontrado a su madre tendida en el suelo, inconsciente, y que además había llamado al 112 tras intentar reanimarla sin éxito. María regresó rápidamente a la casa. *

A su vuelta y, sabiendo que los servicios de emergencias habían certificado la muerte de su madre, la joven quedó petrificada en la puerta del edificio, negándose a entrar: "No quiero subir a verla, no quiero subir a verla...", gritaba, según los vecinos (en la imagen, saliendo de la casa de su madre junto a su novio).

Los restos mortales de la protagonista de _Kika _llegaron al Anatómico Forense de Madrid en la tarde del lunes 13 donde se le practicó la autopsia. *La Policía baraja la teoría del suicidio como una de las causas de su muerte, pero todavía no se ha confirmado de manera oficial.*











Así fueron las últimas horas de Verónica Forqué: desayunó con su hija en casa y recibió la visita de una amiga


Verónica Forqué murió este lunes 13 de diciembre a los 66 años dejando al mundo de la cultura desolado. En sus últimas horas de vida, la ganadora de cuatro premios Goya estuvo acompañada en su casa por su única hija, María (31), y por una amiga, que finalmente dio la voz de alarma a los vecinos...



informalia.eleconomista.es






**


----------



## trellat (14 Dic 2021)

mañana gran reportaje en telecuartos sobre adolescencia, depresion y suicidio, con desgarradores testimonios ... lo acaba de anunciar ahora rostro mejode en su mierdiprograma.
Vamos, que algo de razon tienes creo


----------



## trellat (14 Dic 2021)

Trurl dijo:


> Efectivamente: nunca se decían las muertes que eran por suicidio....ahora con el cobi se ha dado otro gran cambiazo en eso. Ahora dicen inmediatamente que es suicidio.



lo mismo que el de arriba te digo


----------



## trellat (14 Dic 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Y dentro de diez años, en España todavía será peor la situación de la gente mayor, porque hay más gente que llega a edades avanzadas, pero no llegan con mejor salud porque *no hay avances médico*s en ese frente, simplemente viven más años con una calidad de vida poco deseable. Sad, but true



te equivocas, ha llegado la eutanasia,semos cojonudo y vamos a más


----------



## OraEtLabora (14 Dic 2021)

Verónica Forqué no dejó nota de despedida


La autopsia efectuada hoy al cadáver de Verónica Forqué, de 66 años, ha confirmado que la causa de su muerte fue por asfixia mecánica del cuello por ahorcadura. La actriz se...




www.elmundo.es





" El cadáver de Forqué no presentaba ningún hematoma ni ningún otro tipo de golpe, amén de la lesión traumática del cuello. *Tampoco se ha encontrado en su estómago ningún tipo de sustancia o pastillas *que hubiera tomado en las horas previas a su fallecimiento "

Repentinitis calienta que sales


----------



## ossirunne (14 Dic 2021)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> ¡Qué en paz descansé!
> 
> Me caía bien aunque supongo que sería progre



el 99% de los faranduleros son progres, ¿o es que acaso nunca has oído hablar de la superioridad moral de la izquierda? los mugrosos podemitas lo llevan muy a gala


----------



## ossirunne (14 Dic 2021)

Ernesto o lo otro dijo:


> Ni idea de los detalles concretos de la causa de su suicidio, pero es algo que va en alza.
> Antiguamente, con familias de 3, 4 o más hijos, siempre había alguno(s) que acababa cuidando a los padres. Ahora hay mucha gente que llega a los 60 y pico años sola, separados o divorciados, a veces incluso sin hijos ... se ven en un futuro cada vez más próximo, tal vez enfermos o impedidos, sin poder valerse por si mismos, abandonados y al cuidado ( si hay suerte ) de una persona en la que realmente no puede confiar como en un familiar, y eso en el mejor de los casos. Lo que fue libertad en la juventud, ahora se transforma en un infierno. Y no importa lo famos@ que hayas sido o que hayas salido en la tele rodeada de mucha mucha gente, todo eso es mentira, hipocresía social.
> Y dentro de diez años, en España todavía será peor la situación de la gente mayor, porque hay más gente que llega a edades avanzadas, pero no llegan con mejor salud porque no hay avances médicos en ese frente, simplemente viven más años con una calidad de vida poco deseable. Sad, but true




si había una hija solterona solía ocuparse preferentemente de los padres ancianos. En cualquier caso pocos viejos acababan sus días metidos en residencias, que antes se llamaban asilos. Mira que a mí me caen mal los gitanos, pero no verás a un viejo de raza calé aparcado en una "residencia", hay que reconocer que en ese tema esa gente tiene más moral, por mucho que sean ladrones, trapaceros y holgazanes


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Dic 2021)

A los 66 años


Cultura
* La autopsia de Verónica Forqué confirma que se quitó la vida ahorcándose en su domicilio*







republica/ep | Madrid | 14/12/2021
La autopsia practicada al cadáver de Verónica Forqué ha confirmado que se quitó la vida en su domicilio, según ha adelantado El Mundo e informan a Europa Press fuentes cercanas al caso. La intérprete presentaba una lesión traumática en el cuello, de acuerdo al estudio forense, que no ha encontrado restos de ningún tipo de sustancia o pastillas.






*La causa de la muerte se debe a una asfixia mecánica del cuello por ahorcadura, no habiéndose encontrado ningún otro hematoma ni tampoco ningún indicio que apunte a la ingesta en las horas previas al fallecimiento de ninguna sustancia*
*( claro de la FALSA VACUNA GRAFENO 66 NO SE PUEDE HABLAR)*







La actriz, de 66 años, fue hallada muerta en su domicilio de Madrid este lunes. Los servicios de urgencia del SUMMA 112 y de la Policía se desplazaron a la vivienda en la calle Víctor de la Serna alertados por un aviso a las 12.50 horas, aunque no pudieron hacer nada por su vida.
Fuentes de la investigación señalaron que la hipótesis principal era que se había quitado la vida, lo que ha confirmado ahora la autopsia. El Teatro Español acogerá este miércoles la capilla ardiente.


*DEPRESION POST VACUNA DE GRAFENO CONFIRMADO PARA MI
EN LA TELE TERMINARO DE HUNDIRLE LA MORAL*
*suicido por vacunas *



Publicado 14/12/2021 22:30CET
*La autopsia de Verónica Forqué confirma que se quitó la vida en su domicilio
( a pesar de que decian que se la encontraron tendida )*








La autopsia de Verónica Forqué confirma que se quitó la vida en su domicilio


La autopsia practicada al cadáver de Verónica Forqué ha confirmado que se quitó la vida en su domicilio,...




www.europapress.es










Furgoneta fúnebre con los restos mortales de Verónica Forqué a su llegada al tanatorio de San Isidro - EUROPA PRESS
MADRID, 14 Dic. (EUROPA PRESS) -
La autopsia practicada al cadáver de Verónica Forqué ha confirmado que se quitó la vida en su domicilio, según ha adelantado El Mundo e informan a Europa Press fuentes cercanas al caso. La intérprete presentaba una lesión traumática en el cuello, de acuerdo al estudio forense, que no ha encontrado restos de ningún tipo de sustancia o pastillas.
La causa de la muerte se debe a una asfixia mecánica del cuello por ahorcadura, no habiéndose encontrado ningún otro hematoma ni tampoco ningún indicio que apunte a la ingesta en las horas previas al fallecimiento de ninguna sustancia.
La actriz, de 66 años, fue hallada muerta en su domicilio de Madrid este lunes. Los servicios de urgencia del SUMMA 112 y de la Policía se desplazaron a la vivienda en la calle Víctor de la Serna alertados por un aviso a las 12.50 horas, aunque no pudieron hacer nada por su vida.
Fuentes de la investigación señalaron que la hipótesis principal era que se había quitado la vida, lo que ha confirmado ahora la autopsia. El Teatro Español acogerá este miércoles la capilla ardiente.

fuentes policiales han confirmado a este medio que no se han encontrado restos de alguna sustancia o pastilla con las que la actriz pudiera haberse quitado la vida en las horas previas. Verónica Forqué *no dejó ninguna nota de despedida*. 









La autopsia de Verónica Forqué confirma que murió por asfixia mecánica del cuello


Verónica Forqué murió por asfixia mecánica del cuello por ahorcadura. Así lo ha confirmado la autopsia efectuada hoy al cadáver de la actriz, que ay




www.telecinco.es





autopsia Forque ..

FORQUE DIDNT KILL HERSELF

O MUERTE POF DEPRESION POR VACUNA PFIZER O LIQUIDACION RARA









La causa de la muerte se debe a una asfixia mecánica del cuello por ahorcadura, no habiéndose encontrado ningún otro hematoma ni tampoco ningún indicio que apunte a la ingesta en las horas previas al fallecimiento de ninguna sustancia.


La actriz, de 66 años, fue hallada muerta en su domicilio de Madrid este lunes. Los servicios de urgencia del SUMMA 112 y de la Policía se desplazaron a la vivienda en la calle Víctor de la Serna alertados por un aviso a las 12.50 horas, aunque no pudieron hacer nada por su vid
​


----------



## Galicia Bahamas (15 Dic 2021)

La mataron las redes sociales como a Mel Capitán.


----------



## Arouetvoltaire (15 Dic 2021)

D.E.P.


----------



## honk (15 Dic 2021)

¿Es la madre de la chica esa que vendió sus bragas usadas por internet?


----------



## MuchoPiensoParaLosCerdos (15 Dic 2021)

honk dijo:


> ¿Es la madre de la chica esa que vendió sus bragas usadas por internet?








Sí. Ahora no tendrá la necesidad de hacerse estas fotos. Algo le dejará hacienda con el impuesto de sucesión supongo


----------



## damnit (17 Dic 2021)

claro



> Verónica Forqué y Manuel Iborra comenzaron a salir en 1981 y nueve años después nació su única hija, María. En 2014 se separaron y perdieron todo tipo de contacto. «Nunca jamás me ha vuelto a hablar, nunca. Se acabó porque él quiso que se acabara, porque yo le amaba, pero no le podía soportar, era un aburrimiento de vida, parecía una vieja de 80 años. Ahora estoy muy zen, tengo que encontrar el equilibrio», dijo ella.



le manda a tomar por culo porque se aburre de el después de 35 años, pues lo lógico es que el hombre pase de su entierro como de la mierda


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Dic 2021)

Muere Carlos Marín, cantante de Il Divo, a los 53 años. De repente.


En los telediarreos matutinos de la 1 y 5, daban la noticia con vídeos de actuaciones, omitiendo que hubiera muerto por COVID. Raro, raro, cuando no desaprovechan la oportunidad de asociar covid a cualquiera que palme. Quizá el que estuviera doblepautado, tiene algo que ver. No vaya a ser que...




www.burbuja.info




.
_*‼*_*ATENTOS A ESTE AUDIO* _*‼*_

Audio sobre la presión que metieron a Carlos Marín, cantante de il Divo fallecido ayer, para inyectarse la vacuna.

Él no quería ponérsela.








Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


. ‼️ATENTOS A ESTE AUDIO ‼️ Audio sobre la presión que metieron a Carlos Marín, cantante de il Divo fallecido ayer, para inyectarse la vacuna. Él no quería ponérsela. Sigue a @colinrivas en Telegram: https://t.me/colinrivas Web: https://colinrivas.show...




t.me





​


----------



## element (4 May 2022)

Lo que no sabía es que el padre de Veronica Forque fue un director afin al régimen de Franco. 

Esta es una de sus películas, sobre la División Azul...


----------



## t_chip (5 May 2022)

element dijo:


> Lo que no sabía es que el padre de Veronica Forque fue un director afin al régimen de Franco.
> 
> Esta es una de sus películas, sobre la División Azul...



Basada en el libro "Embajador en el infierno", de Teodoro Palacios Cueto, prisionero español en Rusia, capitán de la división azul.

Lo leí hace décadas. Aquello era el horror.

Enviado desde mi VIE-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## KUTRONIO (5 May 2022)

element dijo:


> Lo que no sabía es que el padre de Veronica Forque fue un director afin al régimen de Franco.
> 
> Esta es una de sus películas, sobre la División Azul...



¡Vaya!¡No me lo esperaba!


----------



## element (6 May 2022)

Ninguna culpa. Supongo que la adaptabilidad es una condicion humana natural.

Solo me sorprendo de qué manera muchos progres con cargos y profesiones privilegiados fueron enchufados en su momento por amigos y familiares afines al régimen.

Especialmente en el cine español.


----------

